# Need help



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

I went out to feed this morning and found Pepper with her back-end covered in blood. Hanging out is something that looks like an artery. When she strains to push, blood squirts out (sorry for graphics). There is a big blood spot in her house and a big frozen "string" that looks like maybe a membrane or something. There is no kid. There are no vets to help. I've called several.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could you post a pic...sounds like might be a prolaps......is she up and moving? 
also
Get her temp
how far in gestration is she?
breed?
age?


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

She is a mini la mancha. I don't know much else about her. The man we bought our other goat from gave her to us because" she's not a big producer". She was up and eating and drinking water. Now, she's laying down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like she may be aborting..or already did...I was thinking prolaps but read again she only has a small artery type thing hanging from her?? if you can get a pic of her rear so we can see what you are seeing...


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

She's still straining


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It is possible she is aborting.......does she have a built udder? you dontknow how far along she is?


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

She just passed a blob


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Not much of an udder. When she had milk, she didn't have much of an udder, either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..Im just trying to figure if she was close to full term...most likely not if you didnt find a baby...that first pic looks like frozen after birth..hard to tell...that blob....im not sure...we may need reenforcment here...



I sent for a SOS for more help...


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

She squatting and straining again


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's obviously aborting. The question is should there be something that looks more like a kid on the ground or not.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

With more blood


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry...at this point all you can do is watch her...there is no stopping a miscarriage...some will do a flush after they are sure the process is complete...
B complex is a great support vitamine....


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry....keep us posted on how she is doing...be sure she eats and drinks well...moves around...:hug:


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Is it normal for her to still be pushing out blood?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...she will continue to bleed and flush for a few days...the most beig today...try to keep her rear clean so you can keep track of hows shes doing...I wouldnt worry at this point..watch for mood change, if she stops eating or drinking..have Pen G ready in case she does...Check her temp a few times a days for fever...101.5-103.5 is normal range


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Poor Pepper! She has been feeling off for about a week now right? I remember your other post. There could be a lot of reasons she has miscarried. Sorry about this. I would definitely get a temperature on her. Can you keep her and Goldie penned up in a draft free place? A bucket of warm water with molasses would taste good to her. 

You can use some warm water to clean her up. I would also clean up the ground as much as possible, so as not to attract predators. 

The Pen G (Penicillin G Procaine) Cathy recommended is not an RX. You can get it at most feed stores or Tractor Supply. You will need 20 gauge needles 1/2 to 3/4 inch long and 6 cc syringes. If you need help giving her injections let us know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hows Pepper doing now


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Pepper has had it rough. I could tell for a couple weeks that something was not quite right. I think that's why they wanted to give her away. So...The bleeding is slowing and she's not contracting anymore. I cleaned her up, which she really liked. She's up and eating and drinking water. I tried to clean up as much as possible, but it was very difficult. I put her more straw. Would it be ok to put her with Goldie tonight?


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> Poor Pepper! She has been feeling off for about a week now right? I remember your other post. There could be a lot of reasons she has miscarried. Sorry about this. I would definitely get a temperature on her. Can you keep her and Goldie penned up in a draft free place? A bucket of warm water with molasses would taste good to her.
> 
> You can use some warm water to clean her up. I would also clean up the ground as much as possible, so as not to attract predators.
> 
> The Pen G (Penicillin G Procaine) Cathy recommended is not an RX. You can get it at most feed stores or Tractor Supply. You will need 20 gauge needles 1/2 to 3/4 inch long and 6 cc syringes. If you need help giving her injections let us know.


Sure, I'd love for someone else to give her the injection! I'm squeamish! Jk...I can do it.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

So glad Pepper is doing good. Do the girls get along all right? I would keep them together if they do. The company and extra body heat would be good for Pepper, I think.

Hope I'm not giving bad advice here, but I wouldn't give the Pen G unless she starts running a fever. Hopefully others will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

I wasn't planning to give her the penicillin unless needed. I had my girls separate because Goldie is a food hog, but she has horns and is bigger and I'd hope she could keep Pepper safe if coyotes do come around.(I'd be watching, too, of course).


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

I spoke too soon. She's squatting and contracting again. She passed more goo. It looks like tissue.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor Pepper!! I agree..no Pen unless there is cause...just have it handy...she wil contract off and on for a few days...less and less..you may see blood off and on as well for several weeks...As ong as Goldie is Gentle I agree keeping them together will help ...maybe wait until after you feed so she gets her share..


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Is it normal for her to cry?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

AnnieJo said:


> Is it normal for her to cry?


She's likely crying for the babies. Hate to say that, but they do. Get her fixed up and try again next year.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Please explain her crying. Is she whimpering/crying like she's in pain?


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

She's crying like when I would separate her from Goldie. Last week, she would whimper and had a soft cry. This is more of a holler.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is most likely calling her baby.....


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Is Goldie in with her now? When you go check on her, see if she is grinding her teeth. That is a sign of pain.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say...so sorry for your goat and for you! Hope it all ends well...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Blob looks like the afterbirth. But since she is still passing small bits of tissue and no visible kid I would start her on oxytetracyline in case there is anything retained. 
I dealt with retained afterbirth before and the for got very sick. So I wouldn't want that for your doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, I am so sorry for your loss. 
She will morn for a while and will clean out for 2 weeks approximate.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, everyone, for your support. This is tough. Pepper is doing better. She's up and moving around. I mixed her some vitamin/electrolyte mix and she loved it. She drank it up quickly. I'm gonna get some oxytetracycline for her today. I cleaned out yesterday's straw and put lots of fresh new straw (makes for easier clean-up). I put straw throughout her yard, so there's no more mud or snow. She can lay down wherever she wants now. Naunnie, she isn't grinding her teeth.

The hardest part is watching her look for her baby. She keeps going back to the areas where she passed the most "stuff" and then bellows. :mecry:

My only concern now is this- Since yesterday, her favorite choice of food is the wood fence. I have alfalfa and concentrate for her. What is that all about? Should it concern me?:thinking:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My only concern now is this- Since yesterday, her favorite choice of food is the wood fence


I would find her some rotten limbs for her...goats get stuff they need from it...mine love it when I drag an old fallon log in ...

Best wishes for quick recovery!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she have loose salt and minerals, free choice?


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again, the people on this site gained a load of respect from myself and others here. You guys are amazing. The responses to this problem were helpful and to the point and had the preferred result. :applaud: :thankU:

You guys make it easy for me to nag (yes...nag) local goat owners to come here and become a part of the family.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Sundancer.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

How many days should I give the oxytetracycline? Fiasco Farm says 3cc per 100 lb, but doesn't say the duration.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oxytetracycline is 1 cc per 20# sub Q for 5-7 days...for this I would go 5 days and then see how she feels...Hope she is doing better today


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Per: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html
*LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml)* 
Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days.

How is Ms. pepper doing today?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

:hi5: Cathy!


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> Per: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html
> *LA 200, Maxim 200, Biomycin (oxytetracycline 200 mg/ml)*
> Use 1 cc per 20 lbs. body weight SQ daily for a minimum of five consecutive days.
> 
> How is Ms. pepper doing today?


She's feeling better. She's moving around more. Today, she ate her minerals out of my hand, which she hadn't done before. She's moving a bit faster, too.

I'm so very grateful for all the help you've all been. From the entirety of my heart!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news...one day at a time...((HUGS))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## AnnieJo (Nov 7, 2014)

*Ok, new development...*

Pepper is very swollen back there and has a sore. Gosh, I've had goats before but I've never come across so much. I just feel so bad for her. I started the oxytetracycline. Will that help with his new thing? I hope tomorrow brings better health and peace!

Her appetite is getting much better, though. She was quite a character when I gave her the shot. Right after, she was favoring the leg closest to where I gave her the shot. Then, she went to stand on her brick, but let the one leg hang. Then she started kicking her grain bucket with it. After 30 seconds or so, she stopped. Reminds me of my teenage son!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can clean her rear with a luke warm vinegar water bath...then dry real well and apply Preperation H. the Vinegar water bath will sooth and clean while the Prep H will help reduce her swelling..

Im sorry she is having such a time with it....Hang in there..you are doing great...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Preperation H is a good product to bring down swelling.


----------

